
Ask HN: Does anyone have BSL-3 biotech incubator space for rent? - kf
I’m trying to get a LAMP testing operation going and I’m wondering what my options are. I anticipate just needing the space for 3-6 months and don’t want to get locked into a lease.
======
kf
I’m trying to get the operation I suggested from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24048775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24048775)
going in full compliance with FDA, since no one else seems to be interested in
doing it and it’s an astounding opportunity.

